# صلاه لرب المجد



## angil sky (18 يونيو 2011)

*:94:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



صلاة للرب يسوع المسيح  :94: 
*

اشكرك  من اجل نعمك الجزيله من اجل حبك اللامحدود .. اجثو بين يديك متضرعا لك ان  تقبلنى اليك ابنا يا ابى ..تقبلنى ابنا رغم اتساخ ثوبى ورغم خطايا ذاتى  ورغم بعدى عنك فانت ابى الحنون

الهى انى ادعوك ان تاتى وتقف على باب  قلبى وتقرع هذا الباب وتدخل اليه وتتعشى معى ..تعال اصنع من هذا القلب  مسكنا لك .تعال اصنع من القلب القاسى قلبا كله حنان .تعالى اهلنى لكى اكون  ابن لك فى كل صفاتك احتذى وفى كل افعالى اكون ابنا لك 
الهى انى اريد ان امجدك ولكنى عاجز لاجل خطاياى فعلمنى كيف امجدك بين كل الشعوب وارفع اسمك بين كل الامم

كثير ما اعثر الناس في وكثيرا ما حادو عن طريق الخير بسبب عثرتي لهم فكيف يكون ابن ملك الملوك بهذه العثرات
الهى طهرنى واعطينى ان احيا ممجدا...
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تشبع روحى بك وحدك مادمت قد اشبعت جسدى 
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تروى عطش نفسى بك وحدك مادمت قد رويت ظمأ فمى 
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تهبنى منزلا فى سماك مادمت قد مهدت لى الارض هنا لامشى عليها

احبك يا الهى


ايها الحب ما اروعك اله اسمك المبارك العظيم كل حين 
الهى الطيب الحنون ابو كل رأفه اتضرع اليك انت تمنحى الحب
لكى  احب به الكل دون تفرقه انى اليوم اجثوا بين يديك الحانيتين اللتان طالما  علمت بالحب هبنى ان احب لانك انت الحب علمنى ان اعلن للكل حبك هذااعلن لمن  اساء الى اعلن لمن احبنى انك انت الحب انت الذى تسكن فيا الهى الطيب انحنى  الان ساجدا لحبك الفائق الذى لايدركه عقلى 

انحنى طالبا الغفران.....


.. اشكرك يا ربي يسوع يا من تألمت لأجلي يا من احببتني وعلمتني الحب ومحبة الكل
يا  من احببتنى ادعوك ان ترحمنى من ثقل خطاياى وتنير عينى لئلا اعاين اباطيل  هذا العالم الملىء بالشر وتطهرنى من اتعاب الخطيه

يامن احببتنى  علمنى ان اغفر لكل من اساء الى وكل من اخطأ فى حقى فانا تراب ورماد  والتراب والرماد لا يجب ان يشتكى احد ولا يجب ان يغضب على احد 

يامن  احببتنى علمنى وهبنى غفرانك ليس لانى اغفر لمن اساء الى ففى اوقات كثيرة  يغضب قلبى ويرفض الغفران لمن اساء اليه بل اغفر لى كما حبك انت الغافر الذى  غفر الخطايا على عود الصليب


الهى الصالح

اتضرع  اليك ساجدا طالبا عفوك ومغفرتك فانى فى كل وقت خطاياى امامى تتقدمنى  وكأنها كل ما املك فى هذه الحياه .. وانت ياربى تملك الكثير فاملك على قلبى  وانزع عنى تلك الاشياء التى تتملك علي وتشغل بالى وتقلق قلبى .تعال يا رب  املك على هذا القلب ولا تجعله ينشغل باخر سواك .

الهى  اسجد خاشعا بين يداك ..يداك اللتان صنعتانى ..تلك اليدان اللتان طالما  امتدت لعونى ولنجدتى ..ارجوك هبهم لى الان فانا فى اشد حالاتى احتياجا

هبنى ان ارتفع واحلق بروحى وجسدى فى سماءك 
المس نور وجهك...


اشكرك يا من خلقتنى وليس لى ملجأ سواك 
اشكرك يا من خلقتنى وكنت لى ميناءً وقت العاصفه 
اشكرك يا ترسي وحصني وصخره خلاصي

ذراعك يحوطني بكل حياتي....
 عيناك مفتوحتان على بيتي....
اسكنتني في ملكوتك .....
 ابوتك هى ملجأى وحنانك هو طمأنينتى وعزاءك  فرحتى....


تعال اسكن فيا ايها الصالح وحل بروحك القدوس واصنع منزلا ..
تعال ادخل الى اعماقى واكتشف ما تخبئه واصلح ما بداخلها وجدد كالنسر شبابى 
.. تعال امكث معى فان النهار قد بدأ يميل وليس لي سواك انت استـأنس به 
تعال ارعى عند مراعى قلبى بحبك ارع مشاعرى واحاسيسى وكل حواسى 
تعال املك هذا القلب

اسلمك ذاتى واخضع لك مشيئتى واعطيك كل رجائى واضع فيك كل ما املك ليكون تحت طوع يداك وتحت طوع مشيئتك

كل المجد الى ابد الابدين ....امين

:94:


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 يونيو 2011)

كل المجد الى ابد الابدين ....امين
شكرا للصلاة الرائعه
ربنا يباركك
ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## angil sky (18 يونيو 2011)

_اشكرك اخ هشام.......

صلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون معاك
_


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2011)

أمين​

صلاة راااائعة    
الرب يبارك حياتك .​​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جداااا
الرب يباركك
​


----------

